# Need help with FCG!!!!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I built my frame follwing instructions I found on HauntProject.com but there was know real measurments and I think this might be my problem maby it is to big....I used a rotissery motor and the arm from it and made a washer set-p on he en but it just dosen't work and I don't know how long my cords should be or even if I have it tied off right??? any help will be great with this because I'm stuck and don't know what to do....


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Try this how-to from deathlord.net. It has dimensions for the frame.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

What type are problems are you having, the more detail you put the more we can help.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to build it from wood, and my problem is it dosen move right and the motor won't always do a full rotation and when it dose the ghost moves all wired and its just not right...


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe post some pics of your set up ,then we might see something you have been missing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

is the crank arm hitting something as it turns? This could make your rtisserie motor reverse. are the strings getting caught in the washer pivot? 

yeah...more info would be nice

......just take a deep breath, count to 10, and let us know what's going on.....
we're here for ya, man!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

These guys have pretty good directions and measurements.Have a look.
I used these to model my FCG and it worked well for last 3-4 years.and I run it alot.
http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

there should be 3 holes in the washer- 1 for the head and one for each arm and it should be mounted on the pivot point losely,---i made mine out of wood and it worked fine ,i used the same one skullboy did.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I also did the Phantasmechanics rig and it worked fine.....I've been thinking about this and have another question...how heavy is your ghost? If it's too heavy for the motoer that could give you problems too....as for the dimensions of the mount, you can really play around with that to get different effects, and it also can change depending on how you made your ghost.....post up some pix if you can....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well I'm still stuck so I took some pics I hope someone can see my problem....







here's my bolt set-up...
























I will post a feww more pics on another post hope this helps


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here's a few more pics...
























also these are my measurments
:for the Tee-5 feet long 42 inches for th top of Tee
:and the rotissery shaft is 27inches long and 3  inches at the bend...


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

looks like your washer is to loose and it's moving all around, could cause some problem with the rotation? The length of the cord is always an issue for me also. Just need to keep trying different lengths until you get it the way you like it. Also found out it works alot better if you get the pulleys and not use eye bolts to run the cord through. i tried the easy cheap way for a while too but the pulleys are the way to go, made the movement of the ghost more fluid.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Your eye bolts are lined up in a straight line..Like they are all on a single plane. They shouldn't be. The eyebolts for the arms need to be away from the one that moves the head. The should be out in front more too. I use eyebolts and they work fine. Play with the position of them in relation to your ghost puppet. Your shaft is WAY too long too. Cut it by two thirds and see what happens.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

DR Morbius do U have any pics of your set up I cut down the saft to 12inches now where should I place my eye hooks and should I cut down the length of my Tee...and thankz guyz I don't know what I would do with out great fourms like this....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

here ya go! You can see the trianglular configuration of the eyebolts.

















I used a rottisery motor too, but I think it's too slow.








I know mine's not as fancy as most, but it gets the job done, and it only cost about 10 bucks in parts.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

That cross is a little big.....Heres directions that are similar to a version you are making has some more measurements also so your not going at it blind folded http://www.geocities.com/hillbilly_nurse/HALLOWEENfcg.html one thing to think about is if that thing fell from the ceiling it would put a crazy knot on someones head id go as light weight as possible.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

heres another with more directions http://jeff-space.tripod.com/halloween/props/fcg/


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Instead of using a washer, use a patio door roller. This is what I used. They're available at Home Depot and they use ball bearings. This should allow the motor to turn more freely.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

just try moving your center eyebolt for the head back and shorten your crank arm. it only needs to be about 8 or 10 inches long


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

gmacted said:


> Instead of using a washer, use a patio door roller. This is what I used. They're available at Home Depot and they use ball bearings. This should allow the motor to turn more freely.


That's what I used, except mine is nylon. I agree, it works great and saves time on installation.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz Dr Morbius I think I got It now it is working I just have to play with the cords abit and I think it will work much better but I really like your design and think that how all build my 2nd one I have 3 more rotissery motor's so I whant to try a few different things...One question thow dose your fram stay like it is in the pic or dose it open into a TEE???thankz to everybody who helped me out with all the great info and I will post A vid as sone as I can....


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

here is also one that I did...and then the one I did in a wood frame for my snowman.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/Flying Crank Ghost FCG/

Flying Crank SNOWMAN pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket ok I dont have a how to but took lots of pics LOL.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

wormyt is the Queen of pics.  Nice clear images. Those hands are first rate.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks but the reason for all my pics is because I dont know how to do a HOW to page. So I take lots of pics hopeing that somehow even though they are not a how to, but maybe they can still help someone. Lordy knows Ive had so many folks walking me through props when Ive made them. Cides I also love taking pics lol.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya those pics are great and show alot of great deatail who needs a how to when there are great pics.....


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

A FCG has been on my to-do list for some time but I was always not quite sure how it all went together. Those pics and other sites made it really clear and do-able. Now I have no excuses - I'll build it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Northern Touch said:


> thankz Dr Morbius I think I got It now it is working I just have to play with the cords abit and I think it will work much better but I really like your design and think that how all build my 2nd one I have 3 more rotissery motor's so I whant to try a few different things...One question thow dose your fram stay like it is in the pic or dose it open into a TEE???thankz to everybody who helped me out with all the great info and I will post A vid as sone as I can....


Actually it stays pretty much the way it is, I might splay the arms out a tad, but I don't like my ghost having a "I love you THIS MUCH" pose. I like the arms to be in front more, but it's just my taste.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well I got it working and working good I will post a vid as sone as I can I think the prob. was my crank ws to long I brought the whole thing down in size and it seems to work good...But I'm having a small problem wit my motor it seem to stick/slip at a certen point of rotation and it maks a small but kind of loud click...not sure what it is I think it might be the shaft where it connects is to long....
heres a pic of wht I mean...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All rotissery motors have some play in them. Mine does that too.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

holy crud... how long is that crank arm? looks like 2-3 feet. which means over 4 feet of lift?


----------

